# Urinating Every Time He Greets Us!



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi can anyone tell me how to stop my pup urinating every time he sees us, I thought he would have grown out of it by now as he is 7 months old. I have tried ignoring him but he just gets so excited he does it anyway. Glad I have a wooden floor though!!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

This is a normal behaviour for a pup and eventually he should grow out of it. It is actually a sign of submissiveness and as he becomes more sure of himself it should correct on it's own.

Does he do it just when you have been away for a while? Try not making a big deal when you come home. No big hellos. Maybe try to get into a routine where you immediately take him out to do his business and then after 5 minutes or so go and say hello properly to him.

Clancy used to this and well as any time a stranger would stop to pat him during walks he would leak. He stopped eventually, before a year of age I believe.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Coopersmum, timberwolfe:

Hey guys,

Kia (our Golden) did this till she was almost a year old. 
But she grew out of this. It still happens from time to time, if she didn't go outside for a while and we just came home, or if someone very exciting visits us... 

When she was young we tried to reduce all the fuss when we came home and she would still urinate, but eventually it got better.

I know of many other puppies that do this until they grow out of it (usually before a year old). 

Joe


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

*Should grow out of it*

Hi, yes, my Golden had a problem with this as well for a little bit, so you shouldn't worry. He'll probably just grow out of it.
Ours stopped the happy urinating even though we still happily greet each other when we come home (I guess we don't follow the guidelines precisely  ) ...


----------



## Rockin' Nerd (May 26, 2005)

Although your dog should just grow out of it, aviod exciting your dog when you come home. Hugs yes... high pitch squeaking and hyper baby talk...no. **I used those as examples because I had a friend who did that and didn't understand why the dog was urinating when she came home every afternoon. As soon as she stopped hyping up the dog more than it already was, the urinating became less of a problem.** A kennel could help, because dogs try not to eliminate in their sleeping areas, but maybe not depending on the dog.


----------



## doogster (Jul 26, 2005)

My golden is over 2 yrs old and STILL pees when anyone comes over to visit... I mean, its a real problem... she soaks the floor! We have begun to move her outside prior to people coming to visit because we know she will pee everywhere... I hope you have better luck than me with your golden.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I have read another thread where posters believe this is NOT NORMAL and can be a problem:

Is leaking urine normal for a GR? By Lucky’s Mom

I posted:
Thanks for that Lucky's Mom I hope you're right (about neutering improving this symptom). Amber is due for her neutering towards the end of October 2006.

We have been a little concerned about Amber's little leaks. She had stopped for 4 weeks and a few days ago she started again. 

It only use to happen when she greets a member of the family or a visitor. We have learned to call it HAPPINESS WEE!! All this stopped 4 weeks ago by taking her out after each sleep/rest and leaving her out until she does a wee before saying hello to her and it worked... Not sure what changed that!!

I wonder if it is connected to us getting her a new harness? Today she weed a little while I was putting it on for her walk (never happened with the normal leash). This harness was worth purchasing as Amber now walks normally on the streets (she no longer pulls like a maniac….)

I am also concerned about the “hormone insufficiency because of early spaying” statement as we are planning on doing this at the end of the month (Amber will be 7 months – I hope this does not make the “happiness wee” worse.

I am now very confused indeed….


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sometimes Lucy would greet strangers by rolling over on her back and then urinating on herself. Now THATS funny


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Our first dog (a lab mix) peed in excitement whenever we came home from somewhere. She'd also pee if a stranger petted her on our walks. It was actually kind of embarassing, because the person would be petting her and a river of urine would go sailing down the sidewalk behind her. Anyway, she did outgrow it, somewhere before a year old. I wouldn't worry, unless there were other signs of urinary tract or bladder problems.


----------



## Crystal014 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Still peeing*

My golden pees every time she sees someone new and she is now 1 1/2 years old. Is this ever going to stop? If someone comes over, I have to bring her outside to greet them so she doesn't pee in the house!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Just make sure yo have your wellies on before talking to him. Wet feet is something to be avoided! :


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Campbell used to pee on us till about 10 months...about the same time he began lifting his leg to pee. We used to open the door to let him out to greet us, say our hello's outside, after he'd pottied. Strange thing is, he's not a submissive dog at all. Very confident and calm.

Margaret


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

With submissive dogs that pee when you greet them you can do several things. Ignore the dog for several minutes after you come in the door and tell all visitors to do the same. Then when you have been in the house for a few minutes greet the dog GENTLY ----- no "making on" over him until later. You can also do as someone said ---- let him outside first and then greet him.

Usually this trait lessens as they mature but sometimes it doesn't go away completely

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When I come home from somewhere the first thing I do is take Bama straight outside and potty. I say hello but dont make a big deal with letting him out of his crate. After he goes outside then I say ""Hey baby boy and he wiggles over to me and no pee. I just act like any other time when he is outside. 
But he did peepee alittle when our friends saw him for the first time and they were doing the high baby talk to him..


----------



## Crystal014 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Peeing*

My Golden doesn't pee on us. I can come home, say hi, give her tons of kisses, but as soon as she sees someone new, or even another dog, she gets excited and pees! I don't understand how I can get real excited with her and she can jump up, run around, give kisses, and waits patiently to be let out and never has an accident in the house. Is there a way to stop her from peeing when she sees other people?


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Our Dallas did this also and grew out of it at about 7-8 months. I agree with ignoring and taking right to the bathroom then get all excited to see your pup, this may help =)


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

holden never pees around me or people he knows (my family, boyfriend, etc.)... but if he greets new people and hasn't been out to potty right before, then he pees. i don't know if it's submissive pee or excitement pee, but either way it's annoying... and i understand it's basically a forever trait.


----------

